# Key Post: Stoves/Ovens



## sueellen (13 Jun 2004)

We've an old house with a solid fuel Stanley and are thinking of upgrading to a new gas or oil one that will continue to heat the radiators as well as be used for cooking.
The few enquiries I've made have established they cost around e6000 to buy or about e800 less in the north if I was prepared to transport it myself. (Have the means to do this).
Anyone recently got one and know how much they cost to install or have any dos and don'ts?
All advice appreciated.


----------



## heinbloed (13 Jun 2004)

*rayburn......*

Well,money wise you better go for a combi condensing boiler plus hob/cooker.Cheaper to run,cheaper to buy,better for the environment(more fuel efficient).
Boiler manufacturers and efficiency under
www.sedbuk.com/


----------



## Grizzly (14 Jun 2004)

*I have a green one.*

I have a Stanley Cooker in my home. I love it. It is gas operated and I run our radiators off it. In winter time while heating the hot water and radiators I effectively have free cooking from the griddle... The few problems that I have are. You need a gas hob separate as well. I have a two ring burner. Especially for summer use. You have to have one radiator switched on all the time, even in summer. Stanley are very poor on spare parts. They also don't service their own product but have preffered agents, one of which is not at all pleasant to deal with.


----------



## ISBN (30 Mar 2005)

*Re: >>Stoves/Ovens*

blank message to fix date


----------



## carrotcake (13 Feb 2010)

Hello, Could I ask advice from those who have either an oil stove or a solid fuel stove in their house. I will be putting one in, just for space heating, but have equal amount of people telling me to put in an oil stove (as I have oil running underfloor heating also) and others telling me to put in a solid fuel stove! I don't have access to my own solid fuel source so would be buying wood etc. I am told that oil is more economical and has a more constant heat and takes less maintenance and is not as messay as solid fuel plus the stoves are usually cheaper to buy. On the other hand, solid fuel is a renewable energy, has a 'real' fire effect and means one is not reliant on oil. I know it is my own choice in the end but with different salespeople advising different options, I am finding it impossible to make a definite decision!!! plus I don't have any hands on experience with either version of stove. (I would only be using the stove I choose now and again for a blast of heat/cosiness/to sit around the hearth as my main heating will be the underfloor heating). Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Feb 2010)

Carrotcake,

We have an oil one (room heater only) and we never use it, the rads keep the room warm enough (kitchen) and its not in a place we sit around. As we have free access to turf it might have been better to put in a solid one, but overall unless its in a "cosy room" that you'd sit around in for hours I wouldnt bother at all. Even if ours was solid fuel I dont think we'd use it.

Organising a holiday home at the moment and will put in a solid fuel one as its a kitchen/living room and will defo be gazing into it for the evening !!


----------



## carrotcake (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks very much for your advice Betsy Og


----------



## nini74 (2 Jul 2010)

Has anyone bought a Blacksmith stove, ie the forge model? What's your opinion of it?


----------

